# Possible pregnancy



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

So I got some gorgeous rats a few months back. 
Different genders but kept separate. 
Unfortunately I forgot to lock my bedroom door and my little sister who was visiting for the weekend got the rats out to play and didn't shut the doors on the cages properly after (so she says) cue massive escape and everyone missing. I did find them all and put back in cages but they were out at least 5 hours (time I was out of house for). 
It's been exactly 18 days now and one of my girls looks like a tennis ball with a head. She's only 4 months old :/ I'm so panicked, what do I do?! 
I know she needs her own cage and stuff to nest with but otherwise not a lot.
The breeders have been super helpful but I'm so worried about her and also finding homes for how ever many babies! Thankfully my other girl is just normal fat not tennis ball fat.


----------



## flamegurl (Apr 30, 2013)

I would start looking for adopters


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

My girl just had her babies and she was 14 weeks. I was just like you, panicked and freaking out. I thought something horrible was gonna happen or she would be a really bad mom but she has been an absolutely wonderful mother to 8 healthy babies. This has been an amazing experience for me so one of my biggest suggestions for you is to try to enjoy it and dont worry too much. Do what you can to keep mom healthy and happy but otherwise its out of your hands so don't spend too much time panicking. Enjoy the ride cause it will be over all too soon. 

As for homes, I posted on craigslist as soon as I found out momma was pregnant so I could get a good feel for the amount of people looking for pet rats in my area. I was amazed at the number of inquiries I got. I have way more homes lined up than I do babies. And I have been in contact with the potential adopters for a while now and have been building relationships with them so I can really trust that they will take good care of the babies. I talk to them like every other day and update them with pictures and I can happily say that I really do trust these people. Also I suggest you ask for a modest adoption fee but not too low so you can really filter out the people who may not take the best care of them (and people looking for snake food). I am asking 15 for one rat and 25 for a pair. I am not letting anyone take just one unless they can prove to me that they own rats of that gender. But all my adopters are taking 2 anyway. 

Other members will chime in with much better advice than I have so you're in good hands. The people on this forum answered every single question I had throughout my girl's whole pregnancy, during labor and continue to help me with everything. This forum and the people on it taught me so much and will hopefully do the same for you. I suggest reading through my couple of threads in this section cause I had tons of questions so you can see all of their answers to me.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Changed title to be in accordance with the forum rules. Please keep this in mind for the future and avoid titles like "help!" and the like.


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks so much guys, will put feelers out for homes.
Sorry caged bird didn't know it was against rules!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

2roans1black said:


> Thanks so much guys, will put feelers out for homes.
> Sorry caged bird didn't know it was against rules!


http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....-Rules-READ-BEFORE-POSTING-Updated-12-04-2012

For future reference!


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

What do you think, definitely pregnant?


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

oops sorry don't know how to resize!


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

Crikey I've come home to 17 babies!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Sounds like you have your hands full.

Is mama doing alright with her milk supply? You may have to supplement with some infant formula. They can suck it off of a small artist's paintbrush.


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

16 very lively babies this morning all with milkbands. I'm concerned though as mum is happy to come out and for me to handle babies and her etc (by handle I do a quick check of everyone) but when she gets back in the cage she goes mad and starts moving them all around. Once its quiet, she seems to put them back and rearrange the nest before getting in it with them, but should I stop letting her out for a few days as I'm worried about this behaviour ?


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

My Lilly did that and continued to do that till the girls were about a month old. I wouldn't worry too much about it, she's just a fussy mummy. She'll keep rearranging them till their eyes open and they can walk on their own. I'd leave her be the first 24 hours then pick her up and let her free range for about thirty minutes every day till the pups open their eyes. You need to handle the pups every day (excluding the first 24 hours, the most I'd mess with them that first day is just to check to see if all are fed and well) so they become socialized.


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

Ok thanks. I thought she was upset by being removed! Really I didn't know she could be away that long? She's really friendly mum not trying to nip and happy with me around the nest. 
Babies are very pink, wiggly and all with milk bands still, she spends most of the time sat on them which is good. Planning to handle minimally this first 7 days and will handle them for longer etc once they start getting their fuzz.


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

The babies at 4 days old, still got 16.


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

Babies today !

First half-

Other half-


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!!


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

Soooo many little pinkies!! Ahhhhh!!


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

Babies, 1 week today! 

8 boys

2 boys up close

2 boys on the left, the rest are girls!


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

So precious! She did look like she swallowed a tennis ball! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

Day 8-

Boys !












Girls ! 







Sorry, photo overload!


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Aaaaa cuteness overload. Mine just have birth to 9 babies. They look like pink jelly beans


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

Blimey, her sister had 19!


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

Peachlets at 10 days old- 

Girls- 



Boys-


----------

